# Preparing for a power outage... ideas?



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a big concern with my 180 gallon FOWLR and 58 gallon reef. I live in a part of town that has frequent power outages during the storm season. We have huge trees in the area which almost always have broken limbs and down power lines during storms.

I've been trying to make plans to prepare for a power outage, and would like to be prepared for no power for up to 1 week. I'm looking for ideas, so throw them at me.

Does anyone know of a portable heater that operates off of a battery that can keep a small room warm during the winter months? I found this online.... Coleman 5053A751 ProCat Portable Catalytic Heater: Compare Prices, View Price History and Read Reviews at NexTag

What about air pumps? There are a lot of battery operated pumps in the aquarium hobby, but what about other applications? Are there cheaper air pumps in other industries that use batteries?

What about small fans that operate on a battery, to help cool the tank in the summer months?

Other ideas? Links?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wouldnt a small generator be easier?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

IonBaller07 said:


> Wouldnt a small generator be easier?


Would it? It takes a lot of wattage to run an aquarium. I would expect the generator to be rather expensive. Am I wrong?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I know a guy that has a 1/2hp generator and he runs all his tank and computer with it. He has a 280g with a 100g sump/refugium, calc reactor, EuroReef Skimmer, 3 vortechs, a window unit and much more equip on it. When our power went out this past few days ago, he was online while his tank was going and power was out.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a battery backup on my tank, but its to account for a few hours of power outage. I strictly have the heater, pump and overflow air lifter plugged into the battery. Everything else is plugged directly into the wall, through a coralife timer. I think that a generator would be the most dependable piece of equipment to keep things running, as long as you were selective as to what was plugged into it. 1000 watt lights are going to drain the generator a lot faster than if you ran a smaller light setup during power outages. It would probably make the most sense to plug the UPS (scroll halfway down the page) into the generator so that if you are at work, or something unexpected comes up, you buy yourself a little more time, say the generator runs out of fuel.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

depending what corals your keeping i would say they would fine for 3 days without light. infact i know some people that simulate storms in their tanks and leave the light out from time to time for a day or two. 
flow and temp. is the issue when power fails. 
its a good idea to have a flashlight handy, food grade ziplock bags for ice or heat packs to float in the water if it gets to hot/cold, you can also wrap the tank in a blanket to help insulate it, bat. back ups are a good idea, vortech power heads are $$$$ but you can get a bat. back up for them so thats another option.
its really about knowing what to do when the time comes so it doesnt hit you by suprise. if there is a bad storm stores may be closed, and then what?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

wake49 said:


> I have a battery backup on my tank, but its to account for a few hours of power outage. I strictly have the heater, pump and overflow air lifter plugged into the battery.


This is an interesting option for a heater in the winter, which is my biggest concern. A fan will encourage evaporation for cooling, but there isn't much that can be done to keep the temperature up in the winter. 

What brand battery backup do you have? Has it been needed?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

It has only been needed to shut the power off to rewire the outlets in the same circuit. I am not sure of the name of the unit, but it has lasted about two hours, running the pump, heater and air lifter. For the heater alone, it should last a good amount of time. I had my MH lights plugged into for a while until I realized how fast they sucked the power out of the battery backup. I had cut the power one day with the two 250 MH's running along with the 2 65 PC's, and in minutes the battery backup had been depleted! 

Now that I switched over to my 135, I am going to see if the battery lasts longer with strictly the two powerheads running, or strictly the pump running (either option of course with the heater plugged in).

Mark, what would you do to keep flow going in case of a power outage?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

For water flow, I am planning to buy a high quality battery operated air pump. Throw a couple of air stones into the tank and you get more water movement than you would expect. You could even put an old fashioned undergravel uplift tube into the tank, just for the purpose of directing the water flow. (Not connected to a u/g plate of course)

A battery operated fan blowing across the surface of the water also creates a good amount of gas exchange and ripples the water surface well.

I may look at buying a batter operated air compressor, if there is such a thing. Anything to deliver large amounts of air... preferably enough to power several air stones and an internal protein skimmer (backup plan). I plan to pick up a Coralife Internal counter current protein skimmer, just as a backup in the event of an outage. I figure this entire setup will run me well over $2500 , so why not spend another $200 on emergency equipment, just in case?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i dont think theres bat. air compressors but once you fill them they keep the air until it runs out ( which in turn will kick the compressor back on, refilling it ) 

i dont get what you mean by having a coralife skimmer. save your money.

having an emergency plan is a great thing. there was an article in one of the fishing mags about a guy who bumped his 150 ( or something like that ) and as he turned around to look at it, it sprung a leak. he didnt have enough containers for his livestock so he ran around the street to the hardware store picking up a few brute trash cans ( or some sort of trash can ) and rushed home to save as much water and livestock. he carefully chose what went into each bin and then rushed out to get a brand new reef ready 125. when he got home with the tank all of the live stock in one of the trash cans was dead. apparently there was a residue on the inside of the can which leached. goes to show this would not have happened if the guy had a few $10-15 trash cans rinsed and ready to go near by.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> i dont get what you mean by having a coralife skimmer. save your money.


I think in a situation where power is out for 7 to 10 days, which happened here last year in this area, having a skimmer running could make a huge difference in a tank stocked heavy with fish. Even an internal skimmer would help oxygenate the water, stabilize pH, and provide some organic waste removal. They don't cost $20 on eBay, so its worth the money.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you can find a skimmer cheaper then that, that is of better quality. i picked up a MTC skimmer once for $100 w/ pump. granted i got an amazing deal because im friends with the guy ( they sell for $400+ without a pump ) im just saying theres prob. a better deal to be found. 
i dont understand how your going to run the skimmer if the power is out unless you have a generator or external power source. the skimmer will also take a few days to "break in" unless you leave it running all the time.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Your main concern is your 180 and your 58, right? If you run your skimmer on your QT to break it in, it will be nice and ready to go in case of a power outage. 

A 6-gallon air compressor is about $200, and if you could trickle in air, might last a few days before needing to be re-filled. Or see if there is a battery control that will send short bursts of air into the tanks.

7-10 days? I would say generator. All battery backups and battery operated heaters and fans would last for a few hours/ a day or two, but over a week without electricity...You probably need a plan for a few days, and then have another plan for over a week. Battery backups and a compressor could be a short term plan, but after day three, maybe rent a generator?


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

I checked out a local pawn shop the other day to buy a guitar and there were 2 generators for sale, 1 was like new and was only $125.00. It was the same one I paid well over $250.00 for 3 years ago. Oh well, I love my generator and it saved me again 4 days ago when lightning took out a transformer down the road. There are alot of people out of work and selling there tools. I'm sure you can find a good one cheap. I was watching TV and had lights and my ice cream didn't melt, and my fish were very happy. WELL WORTH THE MONEY!!!!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if you also want to spend money vortechs have a battery backup


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> if you also want to spend money vortechs have a battery backup


+1 that and they also have 36hrs battery life (last i heard)


----------

